# Lucky 7 and 16mm lead ball ammo



## lucifer93

This Lucky 7 fitted with the Fire Orange 8mm square rubber packs a real punch.
There are not many that will ever hunt with 16mm lead ammo but for rabbits hiding in the brambles they do not stand a chance. Pulling this baby back is like a mini workout and the guys that say this is rubbish. We are not on the same page or even the same book. The slingshot and rubber is not the fastest but for hunting that is not the point. Whatever these lead 16mm balls hit they destroy so Game Over Mr Rabbit. I had a chance to shoot about 50 plus 16mm lead balls today, the only thing i can moan about is do not lend this to anyone to shoot. You have to wrestle it out of their hands to get it back.









I have wanted to own one of this for ages now and it matches nicley with my bone handle pocket knife. For the guy's in the UK start saving fellas, great catapult with UK legal knife to carry in your pocket.


----------



## philly

Love them both Lucifer, they go well together. Fine kit you have there.
Philly


----------



## Frodo

I want one, too!


----------



## John-Boy

You have tempted me enough, im going to purchase 1 of these little gems!!!







, I have heard that the squares outlast many other bands what is your verdict so far?


----------



## lucifer93

John-Boy said:


> You have tempted me enough, im going to purchase 1 of these little gems!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have heard that the squares outlast many other bands what is your verdict so far?


They are expensive to buy but it should last a lifetime if looked after. Just lie to the wife or girlfriend about the price


----------



## John-Boy

lucifer93 said:


> You have tempted me enough, im going to purchase 1 of these little gems!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have heard that the squares outlast many other bands what is your verdict so far?


They are expensive to buy but it should last a lifetime if looked after. Just lie to the wife or girlfriend about the price








[/quote]

I think i will put on my christmas list that way it ain't me paying


----------



## ukslingshots

I love it





















thats a sexy slingshot


----------



## lucifer93

I am glad all you guys liked it and you can get the .44cal plus 16mm lead ammo from Hogancastings.


----------



## Rayshot

I have to admit that I purcahased a Lucky 7 with the Buffalo horn, that is nearly black. It was too late to change my order because I realized after more consideration I wished I purchased the one you had. I would trade with someone the dark horn for the white. I would even sell the one I have.


----------



## harpersgrace

Great looking slingshot/catapult, I wanted a milbro style slingshot from the moment I got back into slingshots. Got a brass milbro reproduction from Pete Hogan and love it but can't hit the broad side of the barn with this style of shooter, any suggestions??


----------



## Dayhiker

Very very nice!!! Congrats. I tried to order one of them knives like yours but they were out of stock.


----------



## stelug

harpersgrace said:


> Great looking slingshot/catapult, I wanted a milbro style slingshot from the moment I got back into slingshots. Got a brass milbro reproduction from Pete Hogan and love it but can't hit the broad side of the barn with this style of shooter, any suggestions??


In my expetrience Milbro's is a rearly good shooter. But it requires more skills than most of others slingshot's design. This due to the very narrow forks that exasperate any errors, and general small dimensions. I can suggest You to try some other attachment (gipsy tabs included) because once You find the right one for you will see ane exponential increment of targheting succes. Also, in my experience, too hard pulling elastic does not works well with it. My original milbro had been set with green thera tubes (to sensitive at errors) a single flat bands and now with Zdp bands wich are perfect


----------



## jmplsnt

HG what I did to gain some semblance of accuracy with one was use single-strand dankung tubing (which I know you have) and teach myself the proper form and build up trust using the thumb-grip. After some work with this setup I moved up to my cheap copy set up with gypsy tabs and 32/444. I can't say I'm a great shot with it but it's definately better than nothing. The great strength of this catapult is that it's so small it is completely unnoticed in your pocket as you go about your daily business.

Stelug is 100% correct regarding the narrow forks magnifying any mistakes you make; it is completely merciless and you'll miss by miles if you're not perfectly lined up. A larger natural fork, to me, is so much easier to shoot.


----------



## lucifer93

stelug said:


> Great looking slingshot/catapult, I wanted a milbro style slingshot from the moment I got back into slingshots. Got a brass milbro reproduction from Pete Hogan and love it but can't hit the broad side of the barn with this style of shooter, any suggestions??


In my expetrience Milbro's is a rearly good shooter. But it requires more skills than most of others slingshot's design. This due to the very narrow forks that exasperate any errors, and general small dimensions. I can suggest You to try some other attachment (gipsy tabs included) because once You find the right one for you will see ane exponential increment of targheting succes. Also, in my experience, too hard pulling elastic does not works well with it. My original milbro had been set with green thera tubes (to sensitive at errors) a single flat bands and now with Zdp bands wich are perfect
[/quote]

You would never be able to pull the Fire Orange rubber back using a normal Milbro with the thumb rest. These are far more chunky and really you can only shoot them with one finger wrapped around a fork and the thumb supporting the other fork. I am in talks for trying to get these made in a different style but the same size that will be very bespoke as well as very English. We may also have some that are blank that you would be able to add your own handle scales or come with them already in a kit form.

It does take lots of pratice to gain the skills needed to shoot these with good results. They will not be for flat bands or tubes they will be kept very original for using good old fashioned square rubber.

I will keep you all posted and up to date when these go into production







in 2011.


----------



## stelug

anyway even the original Milbro can be shooted with thumb and index bracing the limbs. Milbro has the same measures 12 tall 4 (inside) wide of most preferred cinese cattys: the popular dankungs and both have demonstrated to be perfect hunting weapons never shooten thumb up. Only in a second time cinese makers are gone taller and wider to second western customers. I bought my first milbro during a pps camp in walsh in 1966 or 77: and quicly developed maximum respect for the potential of this little gem. Else if today you can find smaller forks the solid feeling of the milbro and the easines of havving it desappear in a pocket make it a special EDC tool. 
Ps mine now is set up with double thera gold: pretty fast


----------



## stelug

please note too that the thumb up grip, relocating the pressure down to the handle and not on forks, lead the shooter to a natural flipping. This coupled to the low forks, make shooting more difficoult for the beginer, but avoid most forks hitting and painly finger hitting. Worth tryng to learn the stile


----------



## jmplsnt

Anyone who shoots doubled Thera-golds on a Milbro, regardless of how you hold, is a man and has my respect. I could no more do this than shoot the moon.


----------



## whippetlad

Is the square elastic worth buying?


----------

